# Aftermarket spark plugs for 2009 Jetta 2.5l



## Uavav8r (Sep 9, 2015)

When should I replace the spark plugs in my 2009 Jetta 2.5l, and what are the best ones for normal driving?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

The oem one, try deutscheautoparts.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I replace the spark plugs in my 2.5ls every 40-50k and use these: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/ngksppl255cy.html


----------

